# Couple of squirrels



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

I popped out today and had a couple of squirrels this one was quite high up in a tree and needed a second shotto the body to get out of the tree for my dog to retrieve..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting, great looking catty. What size ammo?
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Awfull.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, what's the kill tally on that Milbro of yours now? You're getting something every couple of days.

Philly, I think he's using the gigantic 16m/m; his exploits posted somewhere else are what piqued my interest in this size of shot.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Way to go Danny!! Those squirrels are tough little buggers, but I know those squares and the 16mm will do the trick well enough ...

I just acquired a set of 6mm black squares and a set of 7mm red squares, and I am looking forward to shooting them a lot in the coming weeks.

You are a great hunter, thank you for this with us!

Cheers - John


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! There is a reason there is no bag limit on these (at least where I live). Did you eat it?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi folks yes I use a 16mm leadshot and the tally on this Catty is probably in the 90 s.
Hope you are well spk soon


----------

